# Avro Lancaster



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks. Nice clear LIFE pics. On the second one I see the aircraft are Manchesters. The upper surface of the Manchester's wing in the foreground looks very smooth. Were the wing skins of the Manchester riveted with countersunk rivets or not has been my remaining question for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

ppopsie said:


> Thanks. Nice clear LIFE pics. On the second one I see the aircraft are Manchesters. The upper surface of the Manchester's wing in the foreground looks very smooth. Were the wing skins of the Manchester riveted with countersunk rivets or not has been my remaining question for years.



Flush riveted

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 11, 2010)

ppopsie ,did i solve youre queste??


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah. Thanks. Indeed the Manchester was a type in advanced design for the time. Then, at what timing the shift from flush rivet to round head rivet was made (on the Lancaster) could be the next question. 

Please look at the drawing below; this is from a set of Lancaster drawings I purchased two years ago. The title on the upper left corner denotes "Manchester." Also note the mini-sized canopy on the lower diagram.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have quite a few doc from flightglobal magazine if you are interested. Same mag as the answer of your first question)


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2010)

Beautiful pics, thanks!


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 12, 2010)

Flght Magazine; yes please!
BTW I want to know diameter of Lancaster propeller. I once used a pic similar to the 13th pic to deduce the size of the DH propeler.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

part 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

part 2 (later more i have to go now.)


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

as promised

you like the licoln and lancastrian aswell??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Waynos (Mar 13, 2010)

4th pic down in the original post (aircraft coded DX-Y) is also a Lincoln.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks!! I love the phrase "An aircraft without vices."


----------



## niccolai_m (May 16, 2010)

First post, see how the upload works. Photo from "Flight" in the 60's or 70's.


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2010)

Nice pic. Must be 1978 or later, as PA474 didn't have the mid-upper turret fitted until March 1978. It's before 1982 though, as she still caries 44 Sqn markings in that shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 17, 2010)

That's a real nice shot!


----------



## Kingscoy (May 17, 2010)

Some "inside" pics.

Sander

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 17, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 17, 2010)

2 different side of a lancaster....

an audio of a lancaster on a bombing run

BBC - School Radio - Inside a Lancaster bomber during a raid

and the LW ace peter spoden chases down a lanc 60 years later in this video..

YouTube - WaldoPepper62's Channel


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 8, 2014)

in French service


----------



## Wurger (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2014)

England 1944


----------



## pbehn (Dec 9, 2014)

Snautzer01 said:


> in French service
> 
> View attachment 279181



What is the anchor symbol?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2014)

Aeronavale, the French Naval Air Service.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 10, 2014)

Great photos. These French Aeronavale Lancs were supplied as part of the Western Union agreement and the aircraft later wore WU numerical codes. Here's an example of the last colour scheme these aircraft wore whilst based in Noumea in the Pacific.






This is WU15, originally NX611, today known as _Just Jane_ and owned by the Panton brothers at East Kirkby, Lincolnshire. Four of the surviving Lancasters worldwide are ex-Aeronavale WU aircraft, one each in Australia (WU16), France (WU21), New Zealand (WU13) and the UK (WU15).

The 1944 Lanc is an early Mk.I, note the smaller bomb aimer bubble.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lancaster Mk.III SW342 During Air Screw Mamba and Adder Trails c.1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Business exit....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2015)

125 Missions


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 20, 2015)

Ops, Dear Boy, not 'Missions' (said in a clipped English Home Counties accent ). That's R5868, the RAF Museum's aircraft, in 453 Sqn RAAF markings with the legend "No enemy plane will fly over the Reich territory" on its nose aft of the ops tally.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2017)

Avro Lancaster PA474 fitted with vertical third wing, September 1962


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2017)

That's the Lancaster currently flying with the BBMF, when it was involved in gust research at Cranfield in the 1950's.
I'm not certain, but I think the wing mounted on the fuselage is that of a Folland Gnat (or Midge). There was a large, inverted 'V' bracing frame inside the fuselage, which was eventually removed when the Lanc was under further restoration to WW2 'status', and the mid-upper turret was fitted.
The duties of PA464 were taken over by a Lincoln and, being airworthy, having served at Cranfield and been kept in good condition, was probably the reason it was saved from the scrap man's torch, to become the only airworthy Lanc in the World, until the CWH Lanc joined the ranks.
It's also the only Lanc ever to be re-sparred, which was done a few years ago, during one of the regular 'deep' services.
I'm not sure of its current engine fit, but back in the early 1980's, it had a mix of Rolls Royce and Packard 'Merlins', prompting the BBMF to class it as a Lancaster B.Mk 1.5 !!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Lancastrian VH742 Heathrow September-1946 with Nene jet engines


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## dogsbody (Feb 24, 2017)

Bristol Hercules powered Lancaster B.II:


Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

WWII WW2 US U.S. Press Release Photo,British RAF Bomber,Lancaster,A87,Original | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2019)

W/Co GUY GIBSON - 1943 GROUP PHOTO WITH LANCASTER - 617 SQAUDRON/DAMBUSTER | eBay
W/Co GUY GIBSON & 106 SQUADRON GROUP PHOTO + LANCASTER - 617 SQUADRON | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

AVRO LANCASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2019)

AVRO LANCASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## stug3 (Apr 16, 2019)

Lancaster B.II (Bristol Hercules) with Metro-Vick Beryl F.2/1 jet engine installed in tail for test flights (1945)

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 24, 2019)

Cool


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2019)

2049 Original Photo Vintage Military Aircraft Silver Gel | eBay

Operation Lancaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2019)




----------



## stug3 (May 24, 2019)

2014 flight by a Lancaster over Derwent Dam in Derbyshire to commemorate practice runs made by 617 Sqn. in preparation for the 1943 Operation Chastise "Dam Buster" raids. 





The approach

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

OFFICIAL PRESS PHOTO:HEAVY BOMBERS TAKE OFF TO ATTACK GERMANY FROM SNOW AIRFIELD | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Graeme (Aug 10, 2019)

Engine fire extinguishing tests...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 25, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 59 | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 28, 2019)

Beauty


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO LANCASTER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Aviation. Avion. Avro Lancastrian. VH742. Tirage argentique, silver print. | eBay


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 14, 2019)

Graeme said:


> Engine fire extinguishing tests...



Interesting image Graeme, which book did you scan the image from, or did you find it on the net? Never seen that before. Looks like its testing the annular radiator installation on the Lincoln.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 20 | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2019)

Grant, the pic in Post #69, or at least one very like it, of the same veteran Lanc, is in the 1960's Harleyford book 'Lancaster - The Story of a Famous Bomber', by Bruce Robertson.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

J9•H, No. 1668 Conversion Unit


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2019)

Hmm, converting it into scrap .....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Lancaster Gunner Posing With Rear Turret | eBay
Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Air Crew Posing With Lancaster | eBay
Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Air Crew Posing With Lancaster Engine | eBay
Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Lancaster Crew Atop Engine | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 6, 2019)

Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Unit Photo With Lancaster Bomber | eBay
Org WWII British Air Corp Lot: Unit Photo With Lancaster Bomber | eBay


----------



## Gastounet (Oct 6, 2019)

In the two last photos, it's not a Lancaster, but a Handley-Page Halifax


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 66 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 41 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 58 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 59 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 13, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 97 | eBay

Big bucket of Humbrol he needs.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

AVRO LANCASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

AVRO LANCASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 22, 2019)

AVRO LANCASTER - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

12 original photos WW2 - post war Coastal command RAF Lancaster Flt/ Lt Wagner | eBay





















Not a Lancaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

Original WW2 RAF Paperwork & photos 179 & 38 Squadron Flt/ Lt J C Wagner | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WWII photo British bomber Avro "Lancaster" before the night raid 33p | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

Cleaning a Lancaster, 1942.




*An armourer cleans the .303in Brownings in the front turret of Avro Lancaster R5666/`KM-F' of No. 44 Squadron while another member of the ground crew cleans the cockpit windows, Waddington, October 1942
Note; The Etienne du Plessis"steady here" marking was usually in red. *


----------



## johnbr (Nov 4, 2019)

*Lancaster party, 1944. 



*

*Members of No 467 Squadron, Royal Australian Air Force celebrate the completion of 100 operations by the Avro Lancaster R5868/`PO-S' (S for Sugar) after its sortie on 11 - 12 May 1944 to a communications target in Belgium. Below the cockpit of the Lancaster are the emblems indicating the number of operational flights and the award of three DSOs and two DFCs to crew members.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Avro Lancastrian Large Original A.V. Roe Photo, BZ550 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

Avro Lancaster Large Original 1943 WW2 Press Photo, BZ615 | eBay

Now be a good chap and get me a hot Coco please...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2019)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 14 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO LANCASTER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2019)

SW293 Avro Lancaster ASR3 RAF School of Maritime Reconnaissance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Aviation. Avion. Avro Lancastrian. VH742. Tirage argentique, silver print. | eBay
> 
> View attachment 552312


Photo Avion - Armstrong Siddeley - Sapphire Lancastrian - | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2020)

Original WW2 photograph 300 Polish bomber Squadron Avro Lancaster & crew RAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lancaster Bomber Able Mabel airmen recording sorties WW2 original photo | eBay

Nicknames: Able Mabel & The Bad Penny, otherwise know as Lancaster III ND458/HW-A of No 100 Squadron, survived the war, scrapped 29 August 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 13, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 89 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2020)

WWII Photo Plane Lancaster 1944 Top !!! | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII Photo Plane Lancaster 1944 Top !!! | eBay
> 
> View attachment 569884



Avro Lancaster Mk.B.I LM257 218 (Gold Coast) Squadron

*




*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 25, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 16 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2020)

1943 Press Photo Missile to be attached to Royal Air Force's Lancaster bomber | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2020)

640N Orig 1950's Slide RCAF FW221 AVRO Lancaster Aircraft Bomber Plane CHOA | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2020)

Gotta like that one

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2020)

AVRO LINCOLN BOMBER 21* 16 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

Aviation, photo d'avion RARE Avro Lancaster SAR - Armée de l'Air | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2020)

Original 1946/7 Snapshot Photo of BOAC Lancaster G-AGJI Ex WW2 RAF DV379 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2020)

dupe slide Lancaster 10 (Maritime Reconnaissance) FM224 Royal Canadian AF 1950s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 23, 2020)

Did Canadian built Lancaster's have .50 cal. dorsal turret guns? I thought I saw reasonable replicas of the .50 cal. in the dorsal turret of the one that flew down from Canada a few years back, though the nose and tail looked as if the had Lewis's.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2020)

Yep, .50 cal Martin dorsal turret. Nose and tail turrets had .303 Browning guns (2 in the nose, 4 in the tail), with the later tail turret mounting twin .50 Cal Brownings.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

wrong.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2020)

What's wrong ?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Putting in a turret of a Sterling in a Lanc thread. Was labelled Lanc but other pic showed it was a detail of a Sterling


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2020)

Ah, OK.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

Original WW2 Royal Air Force RCAF - WELLINGTON BOMBER getting ready for action | eBay


----------



## Airframes (Oct 30, 2020)

Ah, yes, the extremely rare, four engine, twin fin Avro Wellington - don't see many of them around !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Ah, yes, the extremely rare, four engine, twin fin Avro Wellington - don't see many of them around !!


It is a What if... Wellington. What if the wimpy had 4 engines and a much bigger bomb load. Strangely enough it looked like a Lanc. Who knew?

The other side back ground you see a Dreiling Harvard, now that is some thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> AVRO LINCOLN BOMBER 21* 16 CM Aviation, AIRPLAIN, AVION AIRCRAFT | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574177



This is a picture of the very rare Avro Lincaster, or Lancoln, whichever suits; it was built as Lincoln RF342 but was modified for trials post war and was fitted with the nose section of Lancaster TW911. It has a long post-operational history being an exhibit at several now defunct aviation museum collections around the UK. It still exists and is currently in Australia in bits awaiting restoration of some form or another.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 31, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Ah, yes, the extremely rare, four engine, twin fin Avro Wellington - don't see many of them around !!



Ah, but you can't tell its got twin fins, Terry, not in this view. What if it has the Wellington's single fin and has just been fitted with the nose of a Lancaster, just like our Lincoln a few pages back...

[still working on that satire emoji]


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 1, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> This is a picture of the very rare Avro Lincaster, or Lancoln, whichever suits; it was built as Lincoln RF342 but was modified for trials post war and was fitted with the nose section of Lancaster TW911. It has a long post-operational history being an exhibit at several now defunct aviation museum collections around the UK. It still exists and is currently in Australia in bits awaiting restoration of some form or another.



Hahahaha...oh wait...your serious... 🤔👍


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 131 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2020)

Lincoln

RARE ORIGINAL VINTAGE WW2 PHOTOS AVRO LANCASTER BOMBER RAF 'RF507' C1948 WWII | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## MIflyer (Dec 16, 2020)

Great Lancaster artwork!


----------



## Admiral Beez (Dec 16, 2020)

Kingscoy said:


> Some "inside" pics.
> 
> Sander


I always thought the Lancaster only had one control column. Interesting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 17, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> I always thought the Lancaster only had one control column. Interesting.
> 
> View attachment 605259


The Lanc did.
They posted a photo of the Manchester cockpit for some reason.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2020)

Although a single control column and yoke, the Lanc could be fitted with a second yoke, and rudder pedals, if required, for conversion training, and, in current use, to comply with some rules.
The BBMF Lanc has this arrangement. In the pic above ( Post # 155 ), look at the right side of the control column, behind the yoke, and the attachment for a second control yoke "arm" can be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2020)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 110 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2020)

it'll buff out !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2020)

Might need a spot of "Milliput" though .....................


----------



## Admiral Beez (Dec 18, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Although a single control column and yoke, the Lanc could be fitted with a second yoke, and rudder pedals, if required, for conversion training, and, in current use, to comply with some rules.
> The BBMF Lanc has this arrangement. In the pic above ( Post # 155 ), look at the right side of the control column, behind the yoke, and the attachment for a second control yoke "arm" can be seen.


If the pilot was killed did anyone else have rudimentary knowledge of how to fly?

The Lancaster at the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum has dual controls, Veteran returns to Lancaster cockpit after 50 years. Which is a good thing as it flew across the Atlantic a few years back.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2020)

Airframes said:


> Although a single control column and yoke, the Lanc could be fitted with a second yoke, and rudder pedals, if required, for conversion training, and, in current use, to comply with some rules.
> The BBMF Lanc has this arrangement. In the pic above ( Post # 155 ), look at the right side of the control column, behind the yoke, and the attachment for a second control yoke "arm" can be seen.


Thanks for that, Terry - I was always under the impression that the Lancaster and Lincoln only had a single control station.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2020)

In "normal", service use, it did.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2020)

Admiral Beez said:


> If the pilot was killed did anyone else have rudimentary knowledge of how to fly?



I believe the bomb aimer would be able to take over in an emergency with help from the flight engineer.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 18, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> They posted a photo of the Manchester cockpit for some reason.



It is a Lancaster cockpit, just a dual control one, fitted with rudder pedals and stuff. You can see the four engine instruments and four power levers, with the airscrew condition levers below them on the centre pillar. Pictures of Manchester interiors are few and far between, but the easiest way to tell is by looking at the number of dials on the centre panel, and being a twin, the power levers are next to the condition levers on the centre panel.

What I've never found out why, is that between the Lancaster and Manchester they went from a two pilot flight deck to a single pilot and flight engineer. It might have something to do with a change of crew requirements and an expectation that each gun should be permanently manned. In the Manchester, only the rear gun turret was permanently attended, there being the two pilots, the navigator, who also manned the front gun, two WopAGs (Wireless Operator/Air Gunner - a trade that didn't last much longer in WW2) and the rear gunner. Note that there was no dedicated bombardier. I'm assuming it was carried out by one of the WopAGs or the navigator. Doesn't explain why the Lancaster lost a second pilot and gained a flight engineer.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Admiral Beez (Dec 20, 2020)

nuuumannn said:


> Doesn't explain why the Lancaster lost a second pilot and gained a flight engineer.


Perhaps it was thought that a doubling in the number of engines justified a dedicated flight engineer rather than co-pilot. Usually you can follow the money in such changes, so perhaps having two pilots costs more, in training, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

That's basically correct.
The "new" four-engined bombers ( after the Stirling ) were deemed more complex, and with the need to locate fuel management instruments and controls in areas other than the main instrument panel, the need for a new "trade", Flight Engineer, was identified.
This crewman was fully versed in all systems of the aircraft, and assisted in engine management, and also had rudimentary training in basic flight control.
Along with the Navigator, the flight Engineer on a Lancaster was probably the most technically qualified, if the not _*the*_ most technically qualified, member of the crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2020)

Airframes said:


> The "new" four-engined bombers ( after the Stirling ) were deemed more complex, and with the need to locate fuel management instruments and controls in areas other than the main instrument panel, the need for a new "trade", Flight Engineer, was identified.



Sounds plausible Terry and Admiral, I guess the Manchester/Lancaster airframe had such limited space by comparison to the Stirling that something had to give.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2020)

The Halifax was also single pilot, with the Flight Engineer's station located _*behind*_ the pilot's seat. The Wellington also operated as a single pilot aircraft.
The need for trained pilots might have also influenced the decision - why train two pilots to fly one aircraft, at great expense and time, when two aircraft could be flown ?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 128 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 7, 2021)

Avro Lancaster Parts Repair Manual period illustrated archive RARE detail RAF | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Avro Lancaster bomber WW2 Blueprint Plans period drawings RARE 1940's Archive | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 31, 2021)

Lancaster bomb-aimer F/Lt P Walmsley DFC 619 Sqn 14 Feb 44 - ex Bowyer Col (994) | eBay


----------



## FowellBox (Jan 31, 2021)

Some of those 'Lancaster' blueprints say Manchester on them.
Brian

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

RAF AVRO LANCASTRIAN C2 VM702 ORIGINAL PHOTO CROWN COPYRIGHT PAPER | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 27, 2021)

WW2 RAF STIRLING V CHAKERI CAWNPORE INDIA , 3 X SMALL ORIGINAL PHOTOS 1944-6 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Mar 8, 2021)

*Second Manchester Prototype L7247.
Initially built with only twin rubbers, the central fin was later added for stability. 
Lanc Photo Archive







*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 8, 2021)

Specific bomb loads were standardized and given code names by Bomber Command 
Avro Lancaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2021)

The lead Lancaster should have had loud speakers mounted and upon entering German airspace, the pilot would yell into the microphone, "Who wants some plumduff?".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 25, 2021)

NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER BOMB LOAD 112 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 26, 2021)

WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER RARE!! Morse code key MAN CAVE BARN FIND | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## VERSUCH (Mar 26, 2021)

Called a "Bathtub Morse"....for reasons that are obvious.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 2, 2021)

Lot of 4 Original WWII Photos USAAF Aircraft Plane Bomber Airfield B-29 Cargo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG AVRO LANCASTER | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

WW2 Photo Lancaster 576 Squadron 100th Mission. Copy Photo . 20cm by 7cm. B6 | eBay







*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Avro Lancaster bomber WW2 Blueprint Plans period drawings RARE 1940's Archive | eBay





FowellBox said:


> Some of those 'Lancaster' blueprints say Manchester on them.



He's right, you know. The fourth one down that shows the fuselage stations is marked 'Manchester'. It illustrates the changes in the fuselage were little between the two.


----------



## JDCAVE (Jun 1, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> NEW 6 X 4 PHOTO WW2 RAF LANCASTER BOMBER 14 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 560856


I believe this aircraft is PD.337 of 463 squadron. It was used as a film unit Lancaster and was on the raid to Pforzheim, February 23, 1945. The footage over Pforzheim starts at the 4:35 mark on this link:
RAF BOMBER COMMAND ATTACK ON PFORZHEIM [Allocated Title]

another photo of the aircraft here:
ROYAL AIR FORCE BOMBER COMMAND, 1942-1945. 

Jim


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 28, 2021)

WO II-bommenwerper in 2000 stukken te zien: 'Uniek in de wereld' - WO II-bommenwerper in 2000 stukken te zien: 'Uniek in de wereld'

NN775

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Jun 30, 2021)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

US Flugzeug Bomber Nachtflug Foto Bildarchiv West Germany Süd West Verlag Photo | eBay


Entdecken Sie US Flugzeug Bomber Nachtflug Foto Bildarchiv West Germany Süd West Verlag Photo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 31, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> US Flugzeug Bomber Nachtflug Foto Bildarchiv West Germany Süd West Verlag Photo | eBay
> 
> 
> Entdecken Sie US Flugzeug Bomber Nachtflug Foto Bildarchiv West Germany Süd West Verlag Photo in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> ...


Are the two lights reflections or signals?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 31, 2021)

Impacts.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2021)

WWII: LANCASTER BOMBING NAVIGATIONAL AID ROTARY RADAR SCREEN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


B&W PHOTOGRAPH. LOCATION: UNKNOWN. Condition - USED.



www.ebay.com





Radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## FowellBox (Sep 5, 2021)

My wifes uncle, Eric Cartwright, was lost with all crew on 24th July 1942 flying EM N (for Nuts) after being shot down in the North Sea off Holland by Sayn-Witgenstein flying A JU88.
Only one body was recovered, being washed up at Ijmuiden some months later and is buried in Amsterdam cemetary.
This picture is courtesy of the Aircrew Remembered website.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 5, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII: LANCASTER BOMBING NAVIGATIONAL AID ROTARY RADAR SCREEN B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay
> 
> 
> B&W PHOTOGRAPH. LOCATION: UNKNOWN. Condition - USED.
> ...


So that's what is inside that thing!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## JDCAVE (Sep 18, 2021)

SaparotRob said:


> So that's what is inside that thing!


The magnetron.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2021)

RARE ORIGINAL LARGE WW2 PHOTO LANCASTER WITH LARGE RADAR NOSE FITTED 22cm x 16cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 BLACK AND WHITE PHOTO OF A LANCASTER HEAVY BOMBER WITH A LONG NOSE EXTENSION THAT LOOKS TO BE A FORM OF RADAR - PROBABLY A RESEARCH OR PROTOTYPE VERSION.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">I cant...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Original Kodachrome Slide 35mm RAF Lancaster WW2 WWII military (G16) | eBay


Subject: RAF Lancaster.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Original Glass Slide 35mm RAF Lancaster merlin engine WW2 WWII military (G15) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Glass Slide 35mm RAF Lancaster merlin engine WW2 WWII military (G15) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Original Glass Slide 35mm RAF Lancaster nose turret WW2 WWII military (G14) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Glass Slide 35mm RAF Lancaster nose turret WW2 WWII military (G14) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Original Glass Slide 35mm RAF Lancaster WW2 WWII military (G13) | eBay


Original Glass Slide 35mm, RAF Lancaster Plane history military Aviation WW2. Subject: RAF Lancaster. Mount/Film Type: Glass 35mm.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Frog (Nov 19, 2021)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 21, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> RARE ORIGINAL LARGE WW2 PHOTO LANCASTER WITH LARGE RADAR NOSE FITTED 22cm x 16cm | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 BLACK AND WHITE PHOTO OF A LANCASTER HEAVY BOMBER WITH A LONG NOSE EXTENSION THAT LOOKS TO BE A FORM OF RADAR - PROBABLY A RESEARCH OR PROTOTYPE VERSION.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">I cant...
> ...



This was a device designed for reduction of turbulence for future airliner passengers, a gust alleviation system, as I've seen it described, although I haven't the faintest idea how it works. The work was done in 1951 by Boulton Paul on Lancaster III ME540, which, uniquely was still fitted with all its turret armament despite having been relegated to a trials role and the war having been over for over five years. Its war weary status is notable, with what looks like nose art having been painted over or removed under the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2021)

No, no, no !
The "pointy thing" on the nose was an experimental fitting, designed to catch and recover P-39s that were falling out of the sky, backwards, due to CoG issues ............................

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Nov 23, 2021)

From an Interallied Information Office publication :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2021)

3 WW2 OFFICIAL PHOTOS - LANCASTER BOMBERS FACTORY, "BOMBING UP" + N. FRANCE RAID | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3 WW2 OFFICIAL PHOTOS - LANCASTER BOMBERS FACTORY, "BOMBING UP" + N. FRANCE RAID at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










Operation Crossbow - V1 Belhamelin Sites | NCAP - National Collection of Aerial Photography







ncap.org.uk



















Operation Crossbow - V1 Belhamelin Sites | NCAP - National Collection of Aerial Photography







ncap.org.uk

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2022)

https://ibccdigitalarchive.lincoln.ac.uk/omeka/collections/document/17627

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/f/0/4/f04e4678fb5cafdd61585ed2f96b6e84289432390885464bc5082a3dd8868393/40c8d5f9-c4fb-4030-9cfb-1fc4bdac19ff-CVA260-1518.jpg



Dont Panic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/4/3/2/432f52c4f3767a7f1156d7f01744f31aee5d8481f762e2213db18f19cb8ee3bb/bba06959-adc8-4cbe-a96f-bf6d091b42e8-CVA260-1520.jpg



Dont Panic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2022)

https://searcharchives.vancouver.ca/uploads/r/null/8/4/a/84a101d0f7db7721985a2312e07f132ca7cdf74b96e23f7b64df48092ed26590/6d87ecf7-5c8a-4fcc-b849-4739b1c54472-CVA260-1522.jpg



Cuddles

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WWII: AVRO LANCASTER MK I (R5727) B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES | eBay


AVRO LANCASTER MK I (R5727). B&W PHOTOGRAPH W/ NOTES.



www.ebay.co.uk





see also

LANCASTER MK I R5727

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 9, 2022)

in French service , Naval 25.F.4

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 7, 2022)

Lancaster 3 JA893 ZN-C 106 Sqn

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2022)

Avro Lancaster B.I(FE) SW315 No. 35 Squadron 14/11/1945 25/03/1948 Far East (FE) Tiger Force















FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 AVRO LANCASTER | eBay


Entdecken Sie FOTO FLUGZEUG WW2 AVRO LANCASTER in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 7, 2022)

Armstrong Whitworth
Contract:
239/SAS/C4 ( C )
SW302
Works Order:
Delivered:
1945-06-12
Struck off:
1953-07-31








SW302







www.avro-lancaster.info



















LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF AVRO LANCASTER SW302 21x17cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL WW2 PRESS PHOTO RAF AVRO LANCASTER SW302</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 21x 17cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Agency stamped on the back</p> <br> <p dir="ltr"...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Frog (Sep 7, 2022)

Found this picture was among various pictures and documents in an enveloppe with the stationary of the War Department, handwritten 323 Service Sq and addressed to : Commanding Officer 376th Bomb Group, a 15th Air Force unit.

I find this picture rather puzzling : how could have this Lancaster crash landed in Southern Italy ? It is without doubt inspected by an American (wearing a M 1941 Field Jacket and HBT pants).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## EwenS (Sep 7, 2022)

Frog said:


> Found this picture was among various pictures and documents in an enveloppe with the stationary of the War Department, handwritten 323 Service Sq and addressed to : Commanding Officer 376th Bomb Group, a 15th Air Force unit.
> 
> I find this picture rather puzzling : how could have this Lancaster crash landed in Southern Italy ? It is without doubt inspected by an American (wearing a M 1941 Field Jacket and HBT pants).
> 
> ...


Bomber Command ran a bombing campaign from Britain against northern Italian cities between 1940 and 1943. It was not unknown for aircraft that suffered damage on the way out or over the target to seek a safe haven on North African or Southern Italian / Sicilian airfields. Also seem to recall 617 heading for NA after raging a southern French target.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 8, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Armstrong Whitworth
> Contract:
> 239/SAS/C4 ( C )
> SW302
> ...



An intriguing image. AW's batch of Lancasters under the listed contracts were Mk.Is modified for Far East service, but this aircraft on entering service was designated a PR.1, of which there isn't a huge amount of information out there about, specifically regarding camera fit, which I'm thinking was installed in the bomb bay. In the picture the turrets are not fitted, most likely to save weight and where the H2S blister is normally located there's a flat plate. The flight deck glazing is reduced, most likely as a result of its intended theatre of ops. This aircraft operated with 82 Sqn, a bit of info snaffled from the unit's wiki page:

"On 1 October 1946, the squadron was reformed at RAF Benson equipped with Avro Lancasters and Supermarine Spitfire PR. XIXs to undertake aerial surveys of Nigeria, the Gold Coast, Sierra Leone and Gambia. The squadron moved to Kenya in October 1947, it was flying from RAF Eastleigh [Nairobi] by 1950. In 1952, the squadron relocated to the UK and was re-equipped with Canberras in November 1953, remaining in the reconnaissance role. On 1 September 1956 the squadron was disbanded."






No. 82 Squadron RAF - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





More from the Lancaster wiki page:

"PR.1, B.1 modified for photographic reconnaissance, operated by RAF No. 82 and No. 541 Squadrons, wartime. All armament and turrets were removed with a reconfigured nose and a camera carried in the bomb bay. "

This is slightly misleading as neither 82 nor 541 Sqns operated Lancasters during wartime, although both squadrons were active in the war. Operating PR Spitfires postwar, 541 Sqn received a few Lanc PR.1s in 1946, but the Lancaster Flight was reformed as 82 Sqn in October that year.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## JDCAVE (Sep 9, 2022)

EwenS said:


> Bomber Command ran a bombing campaign from Britain against northern Italian cities between 1940 and 1943. It was not unknown for aircraft that suffered damage on the way out or over the target to seek a safe haven on North African or Southern Italian / Sicilian airfields. Also seem to recall 617 heading for NA after raging a southern French target.


I deleted my previous reply as my comment was misleading. Evidently "Operation Bellicose" June 20-24, 1943 was a shuttle raid where targets in Friedrichshafen were hit and on the return journey La Spezia was bombed. They refueled at a US base in Algiers. No aircraft were lost on these raids, according to Middlebrook and Everitt.

More research is required.

Jim


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2022)

RCAF-I20 LANCASTER MK X















R.C.A.F: CANADIAN AVRO LANCASTER MK X ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


CANADIAN AVRO LANCASTER MK X. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP. USED condition w/ minor surface mark.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2022)

Looks like it's been modified for aerial photography. The RCAF carried out photo survey work of Northern Canada before the work was contracted out to private companies.


----------

